# This is aMazing!



## sunnyVan (Mar 13, 2015)

The 5Dmk3 shoots so fast like a machine gun!! (Compared to my 6D) First time ever I'm able to take pictures of my 2 year old running toward me. OMG, I can't imagine shooting with 7dmk2. I always know the 5D would be faster, but this fast? And thank God the grip is bigger. It fits so much better in hand. The buttons and menu! Everything makes sense. (Well, except these rate button and whatever button above it, which are very silly to me). I thought about keeping the 6D for backup but maybe I'll sell it when it's still worth something now. No regrets for having owned the 6D for two years. So many precious moments of my son recorded with the 6D. I know everybody is looking forward to mk4 but mk3 seems pretty sufficient for my purposes.


----------



## Bennymiata (Mar 14, 2015)

Although you do here people on here complaining about it, but the 5D3 is a fabulous camera and it's really good at almost everything.

I got mine as soon as they came out, and I'm still amazed by the depth of its capabilities and the quality of the photos.

The 5D4 has some big shoes to fill.


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Mar 14, 2015)

It is a fine camera - enjoy!


----------



## martti (Mar 15, 2015)

The more I use my Sony, the more I appreciate my 5DIII.
Something is going to get sold pretty soon.


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 15, 2015)

sunnyVan said:


> The 5Dmk3 shoots so fast like a machine gun!! (Compared to my 6D) First time ever I'm able to take pictures of my 2 year old running toward me. OMG, I can't imagine shooting with 7dmk2. I always know the 5D would be faster, but this fast? And thank God the grip is bigger. It fits so much better in hand. The buttons and menu! Everything makes sense. (Well, except these rate button and whatever button above it, which are very silly to me). I thought about keeping the 6D for backup but maybe I'll sell it when it's still worth something now. No regrets for having owned the 6D for two years. So many precious moments of my son recorded with the 6D. I know everybody is looking forward to mk4 but mk3 seems pretty sufficient for my purposes.


Congrats on your new toy. Yes it feels "like a machine gun" when compared to 6D or mirrorless. 

As I recalled, Neuro told me that 1Dx will make 5D3 looks like a toy. I didn't believe him at that time....until I owned it.


----------



## fragilesi (Mar 15, 2015)

martti said:


> The more I use my Sony, the more I appreciate my 5DIII.
> Something is going to get sold pretty soon.



Why's that?


----------



## drjlo (Mar 15, 2015)

martti said:


> The more I use my Sony, the more I appreciate my 5DIII.
> Something is going to get sold pretty soon.



Interestingly, I feel the same way. It seems like whoever designed the Sony (A7r in my case) never had to focus in low light, focus on moving subjects, or use wireless lighting control. Sony also needs to improve on AWB, which is completely off in artificial lighting. 

Having said that, the RAW files off the Sony have much more room for manipulation without falling apart, and custom white balance profiles clean up the WB issue nicely. And last I looked, Canon still has no plans to bring out a mirrorless full frame camera :'(


----------



## sunnyVan (Mar 16, 2015)

Dylan777 said:


> sunnyVan said:
> 
> 
> > The 5Dmk3 shoots so fast like a machine gun!! (Compared to my 6D) First time ever I'm able to take pictures of my 2 year old running toward me. OMG, I can't imagine shooting with 7dmk2. I always know the 5D would be faster, but this fast? And thank God the grip is bigger. It fits so much better in hand. The buttons and menu! Everything makes sense. (Well, except these rate button and whatever button above it, which are very silly to me). I thought about keeping the 6D for backup but maybe I'll sell it when it's still worth something now. No regrets for having owned the 6D for two years. So many precious moments of my son recorded with the 6D. I know everybody is looking forward to mk4 but mk3 seems pretty sufficient for my purposes.
> ...



I don't think I could afford a 1dx. I'd have to sell my kidney.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 16, 2015)

sunnyVan said:


> I don't think I could afford a 1dx. I'd have to sell my kidney.



You have two. Just sayin'.


----------



## sunnyVan (Mar 16, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> sunnyVan said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think I could afford a 1dx. I'd have to sell my kidney.
> ...



I'm happy with my kidneys. Neither one needs an upgrade, so won't be selling anytime soon.


----------



## martti (Mar 16, 2015)

I slice of liver is better. Liver regenerates whereas the lost kidney will never grow back.
Not like in 'Silence of Lambs' of course but as a transplant.

What is not funny is that an Egyptian father sold his daughter's kidney to get a new car.
He got caught. How many are there who don't...


----------

